# Solved: How do I rip vinyl + old cassettes to my PC



## ProHermit (Feb 4, 2004)

Hello

I have a collection of vinyl records and old cassette tapes I would like to rip to my hard-drive. Basically, I want to get all my old music onto my PC from my tape-deck and turntable via my old Hi-FI. I saw this cable

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/0483201/Trail/searchtext>CABLE.htm

but it's designed to run from a device like an MP3 player *INTO* the Hi-Fi and what I need is how to hook my Hi-Fi *OUTPUT* to my PC. Does anybody know the correct and right way to get the *OUTPUT* from my Hi-Fi amp into my PC?

Would this cable do it or is there another way? 
http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/0483218/Trail/searchtext>CABLE.htm

kind regards to any help


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

ProHermit said:


> it's designed to run from a device like an MP3 player *INTO* the Hi-Fi and what I need is how to hook my Hi-Fi *OUTPUT* to my PC.


It'll work in either direction.

In the first link you gave, the picture is the one you want, but the description matches the second link and vice versa. What you want is a stereo 3.5 MM on one end and 2 RCA plugs on the other. I'm not sure why the descriptions don't match the pictures.

Here's another example http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812123001

I have mine hooked up to Tape Monitor Out on my stereo receiver which works well. Hopefully you have something like it because you do NOT want to connect it to the speaker output.


----------



## ProHermit (Feb 4, 2004)

Yes, I was thinking the same but needed a nod in the right direction.

I think I've got it, I understand how I can use the *OUTPUT* on my AMP to record cassettes as I can use the output on the amp from the cassette deck, no problems with the first lead, understood.

However, the turntable has two RCA *OUT* only that plug into AUX on the Hi-Fi amp but there is no *OUTPUT* with the turntable on the amp. I shall have to try and see if I can plug the turntable into the *INPUT* tape connectors on back of the Hi-Fi amp so that I can use the same set up as the cassette to get the signal via the turntable.

Blimey, I'm confusing myself now. LOL
Thinking about it, the second lead would surely be the answer for both, ie,
http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/0483218/Trail/searchtext>CABLE.htm
Just to confirm, this lead would still work in picking up a Hi-Fi signal to my PC, or will the signal be too weak or too loud. I'm almost there in understanding what's the best lead for both vinyl and cassette.

many thanks for taking your time to reply.


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

ProHermit said:


> I can use the *OUTPUT* on my AMP


What kind of outputs do you have on the amp? Is the cassette player built into the amp and does it have any outputs? Is there a Tape Monitor Out anywhere?


----------



## toonbear (Mar 30, 2007)

Prohermit, Does your "amp" system have a "headphone" socket? This is all I use when ripping vinyl , I bought 5 yard long cable from Maplins with male stereo plugs at each end or for tapes I used a walkman with the same lead from the headphone socket to the input on my PC


----------



## ProHermit (Feb 4, 2004)

Ah, there you go.
That's what I was wondering. So a 3.5mm plug at each end of the cable coming out of my Hi-Fi headphone socket leading to my PC microphone socket will work, great stuff. I was a bit unsure because of the signal being too strong coming out of the Hi-Fi leading into my PC soundcard, but if you do it this way then I should have no problems getting both vinyl and old cassette tapes onto my PC.

Superb, thanks for the replies. 
One last thing, what software do you use on your pc to capture music coming from your Hi-Fi?
Once there, I think this has been answered and kind regards, it has helped me work out which is the best lead to buy.


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

Yes, if you don't have tape monitor out the next best option is the headphone output, and you're right the signal is stronger so start out with the volume down to zero and bring it up slowly.

To do the recording get Audacity, a freeware audio recorder/editor. You can also get an Mp3 plug-in so you can export the file as an Mp3.

The process is a bit time consuming, but it nice when you have all your music together on the pc.


----------



## ProHermit (Feb 4, 2004)

Absolultely, yes.
I'm looking forward to gathering all my old vinyl and old audio tapes and finally get it all stored onto my PC and CD's.

I'll download Audacity now and learn how to use it and will be in the shops tomorrow to buy the lead.

Top stuff for your replies and helping me understand what to do.


----------



## toonbear (Mar 30, 2007)

Prohermit, Glad you succeded.The leads come in various lengths so choose the one for you.Mine is 5 yards long as my HiFi is in another room away from my PC.With a Audacity you can listen thro your P C earphones to whatever you record.What will you do with the redundant vinyl/tapes..?????


----------



## ProHermit (Feb 4, 2004)

Yeh, thanks loads.
I'll be calling into PC World or Argos first thing in the morning to get the lead. Once I've ripped all my music, the turntable will go into the attic along with the vinyl records, cassettes and tape deck. I'll hold onto the vinyl though as I have a few trance tracks that I just can't part with but it will be good to save some of my top tunes on cassette that I built up years ago before the tape degrades too much and have it all nicely saved to an external hard drive.

cheers


----------



## strat37 (Apr 7, 2008)

I am also wanting to rip vinyl and tapes on to my pc. I am not sure which socket I should be using on my PC (Philips MT1800) I have yellow, black and white (which i think are audio outputs) and blue and red. A green one is being used for speakers. My manual does not cover this at all.


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

Hi, welcome to TSG.

You would want to use the Blue socket which is Line-In. If you have some more questions on this topic, it would be better if you started a new thread, it makes it easier to follow.


----------



## toonbear (Mar 30, 2007)

strat37 if you mean GREEN ONE is being used by the SPEAKERS on your AUDIO equipment that is is the socket to use to couple up to your PC. I used a Walkman to play my tapes and transfer them to my PC and the HEADPHONE socket on my audio equipment for my vinyl records. If your AUDIO equipment is duel purpose, tape/record deck then just use the head phone socket for both items . Using these two systems I plugged into the MICROPHONE (pink/red) socket on the PC and using the onboard audio controls to vary the input volume. Depending where you live you can buy a lead form MAPLINS in the UK or Radio Shack in the USA ,I hope this helps.


----------



## gyrgrls (Nov 22, 2004)

stantley said:


> The process is a bit time consuming, ...


Now that's an understatement! 

Ripping audio CD source material, editing, and burning to master
CD-R are time consuming. Not only that, but I rip to WAV files,
because I hate re-compressing everything a million times.

The good news is, these are mainly church sermons, so I get to 
mix them down to monaural. Still, the files are HUGE.

FWIW:
The "baby blue" jack is "LINE IN", but sometimes lacks sufficient
sensitivity/gain. The Pink jack is MIC IN, and it's what I use
for all my vidcapping. Audio CD rips, of course, don't apply, since
it's done in ADD. At least, the sermons are. Most music is done
in DDD. Therefore, the LINE IN jack is free for audio capping.

But I digress.


----------



## Dincy (Apr 8, 2008)

I use a program called LP Ripper and PL Recorder. Hubby has lots of vinyls and is now putting them onto his iPod.


----------



## Dincy (Apr 8, 2008)

I use a program called LP Ripper and LP Recorder. Hubby has lots of vinyls and he is now putting them into his iPod


----------

